# WCG stole my points???



## Papahyooie (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok so just the other day i passed 25k (its in the milestones thread even) and i was rank 80 something on the team i think. Now I just checked and it says i have 11k and im rank 95! Wtf mate???

EDIT: ok... checked the date at the top of the page and it said august 10th lol... checked it on another computer and its all peachy. Wonder what that's all about. Nevermind!


----------

